# Aquascaping home service



## livewire (6 May 2013)

Hey everyone, 

Are there people who charge to come to your home and scape your tank? I am tired of spending so much money trying to create a decent scape only to fail again and again. I can grow plants fine and its not that my tanks look crap, I just want a tank that is extra special. 

All I want to do is pay someone to come and scape my tank, then I could maintain the tank from there on. Is this type of service available?

Cheers
Dan


----------



## ghostsword (6 May 2013)

Some good scapers here.. surely someone can help.


----------



## livewire (6 May 2013)

Cheers, im not begging for someone to offer help not that it wouldn't be nice.

Just there must be people who offer aqua scaping services, I just need to know who.


----------



## Ian Holdich (6 May 2013)

There isn't an actual service in the uk...however there are a lot of friendly people around who could help out. Where are you based?


----------



## livewire (6 May 2013)

Bristol,


----------



## Ian Holdich (6 May 2013)

IMO, you should keep practicing. It takes a while to get 'it', you certainly can grow plants, I have seen this from your various journals. Get a decent book (Amanos complete works), and go through the journals. Then try and copy a scape you have seen or like. Theres nothing wrong with copying.


----------



## Steve Smith (6 May 2013)

Definitely echo what Ian says.  Imitate until you feel comfortable enough to try your own style.

Also, why not arrange a UKAPS mini meet?  It's great fun having a bunch of UKAPS types over and sharing a few beers while playing with sticks and stones   I seem to remember spending hours getting perfect looking graded gravels at a meet


----------



## tim (7 May 2013)

Best way to learn is to do it yourself mate, start a journal with an empty tank and ask ukaps members for advice along the way, even hardscape placement and plant suggestions the help this forum is always ready to offer is priceless  and for new setups there's MasterCard


----------



## faizal (7 May 2013)

Steve Smith said:


> Also, why not arrange a UKAPS mini meet? It's great fun having a bunch of UKAPS types over and sharing a few beers while playing with sticks and stones  I seem to remember spending hours getting perfect looking graded gravels at a meet


 
Man,,...I wish I could come to one.


----------



## Steve Smith (7 May 2013)

I forget where abouts you are Faizal. No one in your local area into the same thing? If not, try and get locals interested  Grass roots and all that.


----------



## livewire (7 May 2013)

Thanks for all the advice, I will just start a journal from scratch and everyone can help me along the way..


----------



## DrRob (7 May 2013)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Gill (7 May 2013)

I think there are a few companies that offer the service, But don't think they cover bristol. I can point you in their direction


----------



## Steve Smith (7 May 2013)

Have a read up on things like Golden ratios.  It's all about getting a good balance between shapes and not causing too much "tension" (when shapes conflict with each other and just look odd).  Generally, if you can look at it and it doesn't feel awkward then you're on the right track


----------



## Gary Nelson (7 May 2013)

Another tip for hard scape practice is to cut a piece of card board to the same size foot print of your tank and practice out off the tank (even better if you have time to make a 2" high wooden tray to house gravel etc), its easier this way for tweaking things, when you have something near to what you are happy with, take some photos then re-create it in your tank


----------



## Steve Smith (7 May 2013)

Or, something I've done in the past is use a garden potting/gravel tray like this:

 Stewart Gravel Tray Black at wilko.com

Great for playing with rock placement like so:


----------



## ghostsword (7 May 2013)

Nothing will beat doing things by your own.. you will learn so much.. 

Also do not be afraid to copy a scape of someone here, just outright copy it, and when you are familiar with the techniques you can change the scape around and do your own thing. 

For example, I had two tries at copying one of George's scapes, the Scree iwagumi, and failed..  so will try again.. 

Aquascaping is a journey, so enjoy it.. you cannot really take shortcuts..


----------



## faizal (7 May 2013)

Steve Smith said:


> I forget where abouts you are Faizal. No one in your local area into the same thing? If not, try and get locals interested  Grass roots and all that.


ummm,.. I'm in Malaysia,... Nope,...no one that I know of. Nearest is Flygja,...& he's about 100kms away. I am in a remote territory here  . But that's okay because I still get to "hang out" with you guys,...it's 12:11 am now. Gotta get up for work tomorrow,...but here I am still "hanging out" with my buddies from UKAPS.


----------



## livewire (7 May 2013)

Some good ideals thanks, I will do a load of dry scapes and post some pictures so you guys can give some input.

I have decided on the name of my journal;

*All The Gear, No Idea!!*


----------



## Andy D (7 May 2013)

Maybe Amano will do it? 

Takashi Amano in the Wall Street Journal | Blog | Practical Fishkeeping


----------



## faizal (8 May 2013)

Wow,...andy,..you look a lot like Gandalf,... . Sorry for the hijack. I am just kidding mate Couldn't help myself. I am a big fan of Gandalf.


----------

